# [OPEN] Biosphere Life



## GoingSwimmingly (Jul 16, 2018)

Far away from human civilization lies a utopia called The Biosphere. It was built for anthropomorphic creatures by anthropomorphic creatures in order to make a society where they could live their lives untainted by humanity. They created biomes that suited every creatures needs, from the biggest dragon to the smallest ant.


Locations (See Map for Numbers)






*1-4: Summer Quadrant*
1. The Jungle: This lush forest is home to the most diverse array of creatures, due to the amazing variety of plant-life. Tall canopies mask the hidden neighborhoods below, often creating some cover from the elements. Rain is extremely common here, so be warned if you don’t want to live somewhere that is constantly wet.

2. The Aestas Oasis: Furries who live the amphibious life tend to set up shop here. Many jungle flowers grow around the small lake’s edge, and a waterfall rushes from a cliff on the side. If you do not life here, this is also a great swimming location.

3. The Helios Desert: This area of the Summer Quadrant is very different from the dense, rain-heavy forest that surrounds it. Because it is so hot and arid, only creatures best equipped for the dry conditions (or tanning enthusiasts) decide to live here.

4. The Beach: Just a short walk from both the rainforest and the desert is the lovely beach. Not to hot and not too cold, and the weather typically cooperates very well. This is the best way to get to the river’s edge without dropping off of a bank.


*5-7: Autumn Quadrant*
5. Painter’s Forest: Full of trees that will never lose their pretty red/orange/yellow colors, it is an artist’s dream to live here. It’s somewhat chilly here, as you would expect from the Autumn Quadrant, but the view definitely makes up for that. The trees’ leaves sometimes grow so close together that they create a roof that can completely block out the sun’s rays.

6. Quartz Peak: This mountain is rather tall, and has a beautiful waterfall that comes from a large glacier lake at the top. Hikers enjoy this specific location because it is not too steep, and has plenty of gorgeous resting stops. Those who live on the mountain are a little isolated from the forests below, but a quick ride on the local lift will take them all the way down in about ten minutes.

7.  The Pine Forest: The beautiful trees here grow a little farther apart than those in Painter’s Forest, but they are still breathtaking to look at from above. Cottages dot the landscape, and many creatures find themselves at peace when they roam these woods.


*8-10: Winter Quadrant*
    8. Snowdrop Tundra: Sparse when it comes to vegetation, but covered with snow. These hills are wide open and full of great sledding or skiing spots. Those looking to get away from the noisier quadrants often come here for serene vacations. At night, a beautiful aurora borealis can be seen above the white plains.

    9. The Frozen Lake: This is a figure skater’s dream, a large lake that has been frozen over after so much exposure to the cold. Ice fishers often meet here for leisurely days out on the slick surface, and many folks who have decided to live here have taken up residence at the water’s edge. When it snows, the lake may end up buried for a few days until the wind eventually blows it all away.

    10. Glacier Caverns: These plateaus are made entirely out of ice, and can be traversed as long as you have a trail guide or map. The glaciers are home to many bears, wolves, and smaller creatures who can outlast the frigid temperatures.


*11-13: Spring Quadrant*
    11. The Plains: Rolling hills greet you when you first arrive at the Spring Quadrant, and this prairie is the number one location for stargazing. The houses and farms are so far apart here that the night sky is never obstructed if you get in the right spot. People who love to map the constellations have been here for many decades. During the day, picnics and other social gatherings are littered about the grasses.

    12. Buttercup Fields: Botanists and nature-lovers flock to these patches of land for the spectacular diversity in the flowers. Petunias, roses, sunflowers, you name it, they’re all here in this bit of the Spring Quadrant. It is also a prime spot for mates who are out for a romantic walk.

    13. The Cherry Tree Forest: The first tree was planted by a kindly old farmer who wished to grow some fruits. Little did she know that a humongous forest would eventually pop up. These pink petals are always in full bloom, and create a picturesque scene for any and all who come to visit. Those who have decided to settle here have found the atmosphere very inviting and homey.


*14: The River*
    Aquatic or amphibious creatures flock to this location, which can suit any temperature depending on which Quadrant you get close to. Underneath the water, you can find plenty of living space despite the river’s width.


*15: The Center*
Perhaps you would prefer a more urban setting? The Center is the right place for you, then. This bustling city is home to the majority of businesses in the Biosphere, and has plenty of housing opportunities in its many apartment complexes. Parks, restaurants, theaters, and shopping centers are on many street corners throughout this location, offering plenty of entertainment for its residents.



Character Info


Spoiler: Click Here



Name:

Species:

Age:

Sex/Gender:

Personality:

Relationships:

Occupation:

Abilities: (optional)

Code:

Appearance: (insert image)




Housing Info


Spoiler: Click Here



Quadrant:

Specific Location:

Den or Building? (Do you live in a natural setting or not?)

Describe your home:

Visitors Allowed?





Rules

All forum and rp rules apply.


Listen to thread mods.


Do not ask to be a thread mod.


Relationships are allowed, just keep them within forum/rp rules.


You must fill out all areas of the character and housing info forms unless it says optional.


Try your very hardest not to be an “uwu *pounces on you*” type of roleplayer. Keep it at least semi-professional. You don’t have to write a novel’s length for each post, but at least a sentence or two would be nice.


Enter “read the rules” in the Code area of your character info.
Other than these rules, this thread is truly free for everyone to roam. Make friends and have fun to your heart's content.


Mods
GoingSwimmingly (Click Here for FA page)


----------



## GoingSwimmingly (Jul 16, 2018)

Character Info
Name: Crystal

Species: Half Otter, Half Human

Age: 16

Sex/Gender: Female

Personality: She's a very bubbly, outgoing person who loves to make friends wherever she goes. Often non-confrontational and tries to do her best for those around her. If you ever need help, Crystal is the otter to ask.

Relationships: None

Occupation: Runs an architectural firm next to the river. She designed most of the buildings in The Center.

Abilities: None

Code: read the rules

Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Housing Info
Quadrant: Summer

Specific Location: Lives on the beach, right next to the river.

Den or Building? Building

Describe your home: A modern-styled bungalow with a back deck that stretches almost to the river's edge. All the rooms have a nautical theme, cozy and accommodating.

Visitors Allowed? Yes, as long as they ask first.


----------

